# Removing Fuel Rail - Fuel Pressure Regulator



## BadMonk (Sep 7, 2011)

Wife owns a '91 Stanza. The #2 injector is bad so I'm trying to swap injectors. I drained off the fuel pressure and removed the air duct. Moved the accelerator cable bracket out of the way. Pulled the injector wire harness (took me a while to find the little prong things holding the wire harness connector to the injector connection...ugh). Removed the fuel lines from the fuel rail (at the driver's side) and the line on the bottom of the regulator. All that's left - two fuel rail bolts and the fuel regulator (or line at the fuel regulator). Took out the two regulator screws but that nothing. I'd think the regulator should move freely after taking off the screws but all it does is turn/rotate in place. It won't lift off. Maybe I have to remove the line at the regulator but man it is tight in there. It doesn't seem like I can get to the rail/injectors with the regulator in place.

It's tight work...a little harder than I originally thought. What am I missing to be able to remove the regulator and/or pull the fuel rail? Thanks.


----------



## BadMonk (Sep 7, 2011)

Nobody knows??


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The regulator has an extension with a seal that presses into the fuel rail and the "O" ring seal gets hard over time. You may need to carefully pry and twist the regulator to get it to release from the rail; make sure you have a new "O" seal for the regulator as well as seals for any injectors that you are re-using. My experience on the U12 Stanzas is that if one injector is leaking, the others are not far behind. I would recommending replacing all four. You should know that there were four different injector spray patterns used on the 91 Stanza. If you replace less than a full set, you will need to match the injector(s) to those that are not being replaced. This is done by an identifying paint mark on the injector (green, yellow, red or white). If you are replacing all four injectors, then it doesn't really matter which color dot or spray pattern you use, only that they are all the same; go with the least expensive, which is usually the green or red dot. Years backs I was able to get remanufactured injectors from AutoPartsGiant.com at a great price and they worked well. You may want to check Rockauto.com, as well.


----------



## BadMonk (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks, that worked. Car's back on the road...appreciate it.


----------

